
Space vs. tabs in top GitHub repos - merraksh
https://ukupat.github.io/tabs-or-spaces/
======
spazziam
It doesn't matter after the code is compiled.

------
ColCh
Really, I don't understand this holywar. I just put .editorconfig for each
project I'm working on and that's all. Visually, I'm feeling comfortable with
tabs, 2 spaces and 4 spaces width itendation.

------
dest
Differences among languages is intriguing. IDEs? Legacy?

